# Jet 10" Jointer/Planer combo



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

Anyone here own one or use one? Please let me know your opinion...

http://www.woodcraft.com/product.aspx?ProductID=842696&FamilyID=63972


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

Wow. I've never seen that. 
That looks great for a hobbiest, or someone with a small shop.
I'm certainly interested in the responses.
Sorry, TheRecklessOne, I'm as interested as you.


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

KC,
I saw this the other day at Woodcraft. Honestly, I didn't realize it was a planer too until the guy told me..ha. With my small working space I actually am thinking of selling my planer and jointer to get this. Give up a little to get a little.... 

The salesman said it was a great deal for the money but then again, I would prefer to get some reviews from folks who have one over the salesman, even though the guys there at woodcraft are pretty honest from my experiences. 

I'll keep you posted if I make the purchase....


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm leary of the small infeed/outfeed capabilities. I fear that you won't have accurate jointing capabilities with it, not to mention the undersized motor it has.


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks Al! If you do get it let me know what kind of planer your selling! :laughing:

Julian I can see what your saying, but I'm limited on my shop space like Al is and would like to see what the hybrid unit is all about. Maybe its the future of woodworking as we know it?? :laughing:


----------



## RStocker (Mar 18, 2009)

*?*

It will not last long on the market.
The jointer ins not long enough to do anything unless you are doing small hobby work and then it is not right for that. The planer is not very good without longer in and out feed tables. Most of the Sales of Jet staff and designers worked for Delta at one time. I am supprised they would even put something like this on the market. It does not work well for either function. I think it is a joke and I like jet machines.


----------



## Allthumbs27 (Dec 25, 2008)

Damn RStocker, 
Why dont you tell us how you really feel about this Jet product.


----------



## Terry McGovern (Feb 5, 2009)

I have a Craftsman six inch jointer/planer with those short tables and it's very difficult to use with a piece of any length over a foot or two. I want to replace it with something with longer tables, but have no budget it for right now, since buying the new table saw recently.


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

I appreciate the feedback, however negative:thumbdown:, but DOES ANYONE OWN OR HAVE THEY USED THE JET 10" JOINTER/PLANER????

I think a few of us are after opinions of owners, not somebody who is apparently mad at gear they've never used. 

Mort, a 6 inch jointer/planer sounds difficult to use. Are the bed lengths the same as this one? I hope that on a 10" combo they are not. 

Not trying to offend anyone, but I'm looking for a review of this gear.


----------



## Terry McGovern (Feb 5, 2009)

TheRecklessOne said:


> I appreciate the feedback, however negative:thumbdown:, but DOES ANYONE OWN OR HAVE THEY USED THE JET 10" JOINTER/PLANER????
> 
> I think a few of us are after opinions of owners, not somebody who is apparently mad at gear they've never used.
> 
> ...


Okay, I went back and read the specs and the table is over 40 inches, where mine is only 28 1/2. I would have preferred, for my own purposes, something like this:










with it's 45 inch long bed. 

As for the 6 1/8 width, I needed it to make square edges and don't use it on faces, so it's plenty big enough for that.

I am not offended, and I will be more careful in responding to the question in the future, to be sure that what I'm saying is pertinent. Sorry I have no experience with the machine you're considering.


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

Mort, No worries, More or less it was for RStocker. Take Care, KC


----------



## jkcustmcarpntry (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey, go to amazon.com and paste the model nuber and read the several comments from people that have purchased it. It got 4 out of 5 stars. I was also looking into this. The only thing i dont like that i have heard is that you cant move the jointer fence. Hope this helps.


----------



## fire_n_the_hole (Aug 11, 2009)

As I posted in another jointer thread. I purchased this machine and replaced the warped fence TWICE...all three were warped. Also, a lockdown rod was broken upon arrival. Lastly, and most important, the infeed and outfeed tables were not coplaner on the first machine AND the second machine I got as a replacement.  Result...both went back. Shame, I fit the niche perfectly but if it can't do its basic function of making boards flat and square, I don't need it.


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

I've been working part-time at woodcraft for a bit now, and we just got one in the showroom. Apparently, before I got there they were flying out the door. Including the floor model. None were returned. The new one is very light weight and the body has a ton of plastic. It's not what I would consider to be a good choice for someone with a ton of shop space, but fire_n_the_hole is right. If it's a waste of time, and doesn't work as advertised who does need it?!

I would still really like to see it work. Maybe I can demo it now that I work there. :thumbsup:


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

So, did you work there long enough to get a demo of it? I'm now pondering this device, as I need a jointer and a planer, and my craigslist and auction shopping so far have left me flat. Any experience with it?


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

i havn,t used this brand but elu had a 9 inch one very similar it worked ok but you need to keep the dc going as it did choke the planer /thicknesser :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

I thought that the Jet product was discontinued... Or maybe just on factory hold to fix problems.

I've played with a couple of different brands at trade shows. The fit and feel of the Jet just wasn't my cup of tea. The other brand was MUCH more expensive and much better in quality.

HOWEVER

The process of changing over between jointer and planer seemed to be a bit tiedious. I'm not saying that the change over is bad but rather it takes effort a lot of effort. It's not difficult, it's not heavy work, the change over just takes a lot of effort.


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

well, we've decided to go for it. For our minimal level of woodworking, I think its going to fit right in, and it is at a price that makes it appealing to kill 2 needs with 1 device. Hopefully it works well for us.


----------



## WoodMark (Dec 18, 2009)

Jointer bed is a little on the short side. This would make jointing long boards difficult to get a true edge. Would rather have a three knife cutterhead. I had a Roybi AH115 with only two knives, I thought it was good until I got a J/P with three knives. Looks like it would work OK for smaller stuff. I wouldnt expect it to work well for bigger furniture pieces


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

Yes, beds *are* short. Also, if you're planing any thinner boards, then you have to almost blindly feed the board in below the jointer bed and it's difficult to fit it in there without having a good visual. I also find it a little difficult to know how much wood you're actually trying to plane off....but then I'm new to planers so maybe that's not the truest measure of how you use one.

The feeding into the planer would be my biggest complaint so far. The second would be that all of the beds are aluminum, and this isn't just an iron-bias. It's because I bought this griptite magnetic featherboards, especially to help with jointing...only to discover they were aluminum. Grrrrr.

But other than that, for the very small amount of woodworking we do, I am pleased with it's results. What we use it for is I resaw some firewood on the bandsaw and then joint and plane the sides so its smooth and even so that the wife can scrollsaw with it. The 10" jointer was the main draw for us so that we weren't constrained to cutting 6" pieces off of logs.


----------



## Zion212 (May 31, 2010)

beelzerob said:


> well, we've decided to go for it. For our minimal level of woodworking, I think its going to fit right in, and it is at a price that makes it appealing to kill 2 needs with 1 device. Hopefully it works well for us.


 
I was thinking the same thing. For those of us who don't do woodworking on a daily basis this should be adequate.


----------



## Jimothy (Sep 3, 2010)

Just bought one, the 10" model. Set it up last nite.

As far as the jointer bed length, Im OK with it. Dont do a lot of serious woodworking, but I think it should be OK for what I am going to do with it. I believe the bed length is 40".... comprable to the 45" length of that Rigid model I saw posted.

The fence wasnt warped, but it would be nice if you could move it to different spots along the blade so as not to wear out one section of the knives.

For its size, it seems to have decent power. I jointed a peice of souther yellow pine and a piece of oak and it took off 1/8" pretty easily. Same with the jointer.

The tables are not coplaner... i found that out after testing pieces to adjust/square it up. Waiting for a response from JET on that one.

I found the 10" wide jointer to be handy... handier than a 6" width I used to use at a friends place.

The planer adjustment is a bit crude and works.... not hard, but not easy. Maybe a bit of lube on the linkages/gears/chains may help that along with some more use.

Thats about it so far, let you know more after I use it some more.


----------



## Jimothy (Sep 3, 2010)

*Replying to my reply*

As I was posting the previous reply on my lunch break, a JET customer service person sent me an email with a pic of how to fix the problem of adjusting the 2 halves of the jointer bed so they are coplaner.... I think someone had previously said that they had that problem earlier.

Well at least their customer service is excellent! I sent that email to them last nite about 8 pm and got an answer at 1230 the next day! And it even worked as well! The jointer works like a dream now. Lubed up all the gears and chains that adjust the planer and that works considerably easier as well. I would also reccommend throwing a couple of sand tubes across the lower supports of the base... its a bit lite to be pushing heavier stock through.

Planed 1/8" off a piece of 6" wide hard maple in one pass.... seems to have enough power... the jointer had no problems taking off 1/8" at a time as well.



Who was saying that switching from planing to jointing was hard? All you have to do is drop the planer table all the way down and move the dust collector from the top to the bottom. Other combo units I have seen require flip flopping tables and unscrewing this and that... I would much rather flip the dust chute over on my JET. (No, Im not a salesman for them either). Besides... the more junk you have to move whilst switching functions means that theres a greater chance for inaccuracy and/or errors.

This unit and JET company in general have me satisfied so far. Gotta go, gonna go build a coffee table or some end tables for my living room... or maybe that wooden bucket loader for my son...


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

So far I am quite pleased with ours. I needed to straighten and flatten a board the other day, and what do you know, it *did* that! :thumbsup: I've no complaints about it yet (though feeding boards into the planer directly under the jointer bed is kind of annoying.)


----------

